# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Uncle Knackers Shows How to Fix a Rattly Door

## Uncle Knackers

Gidday Knuckleheads,Uncle Knackers here. Today l'm going to  show you how to fix that annoying rattly door. Today l'm assisted by one of Australia's top models. See if you can guess who. 
Here's the link to the video on Youtube 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCbxKH2QN40]YouTube - Rattly Door.wmv[/ame]  :brava:

----------

